# New design



## ssaalmaan (Jan 13, 2016)

Step drywall design at 30 ft height


----------



## ssaalmaan (Jan 13, 2016)

One more image


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

ohhhhh..... life sucks..


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

That awesome how light and shadow play on that design. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

Fantastic!!!!


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Very nice !


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow thats cool, So whats the room going to be used for?


----------



## ARI (Jan 27, 2013)

better you than me lol
looks good though


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Now lets do the math. What? 7 days one man? So 56hrs @ $50 (being the US, $70 here) $2800 + material. And add to that a visit to the chiropractor from looking up for a week.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

very nice work


----------



## ssaalmaan (Jan 13, 2016)

The room is going to be used as a common drawing room for family members to sit


----------



## Deerhunter_28 (Oct 9, 2014)

I bet that cost a lot of $$$$$$
Looks great!!!!


----------

